# Governor Problems on Toro 1132



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

Okay... Got my new carburetor and installed it. It doesn't leak. However, once the RPMs pick up it accelerates way too high and doesn't seem to govern properly. I noticed that the rod from the governor to the butterfly valve is custom made from what looks like a 12 gauge piece of copper wire. I'm wondering if anyone has a diagram of how the governor and rod and spring should be set up?


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

What engine is on your Toro?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Check out donny Boy or Taryl.....some good info


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf


page 29 figure 18 if its a ohv358cc tec


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

11HP Briggs.. Powershift Model.


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

Here's the pick of the carburetor with a governor behind


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Russell Bantin said:


> Okay... Got my new carburetor and installed it. It doesn't leak. However, once the RPMs pick up it accelerates way too high and doesn't seem to govern properly. I noticed that the rod from the governor to the butterfly valve is custom made from what looks like a 12 gauge piece of copper wire. I'm wondering if anyone has a diagram of how the governor and rod and spring should be set up?


* There should be a spring that hooks from the throttle plate to the governor arm.*


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

If by the throttle plate you mean the piece that moves the rod to the butterfly valve? then it is connected from the governor to that piece... Let me say this again... The throttle plate is the piece that rotates with the throttle? There's a spring from that to the governor


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Russell Bantin said:


> If by the throttle plate you mean the piece that moves the rod to the butterfly valve? then it is connected from the governor to that piece... Let me say this again... The throttle plate is the piece that rotates with the throttle? There's a spring from that to the governor


* Yep!!!!!!*


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes it's there...


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Have you check that idle speed screw is not holding throttle open

When it’s running as rpms increase you should be able to feel force of govenor increase to close throttle

You say govenor rod looks custom 
Can throttle plate actually shut ( bottom out on idle speed screw ) when you move govenor arm. 

Remember govenor try’s to close throttle and govenor spring try’s to open throttle. 

Hope this helps you figure it out


----------

